# Lie Nielsen #5 blade fit in a Stanley #5?



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

Will the blade fit a Stanley? They're the same width. Woodcraft has a good sale on the chip breaker/blade combo.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I hope the LN owners can advise.

You are asking about the blade AND chip breaker, which adds another wrinkle.

You need to check the width of the slot and especially the chip breaker placement of the small rectangular hole for the Y adjustment lever.

Here is a Ron Hock link of the dimensions for the Stanley.

http://www.hocktools.com/BK200small.jpg


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> I hope the LN owners can advise.
> 
> You are asking about the blade AND chip breaker, which adds another wrinkle.
> 
> ...


Wow that picture should be very helpful!


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I think if you look on the Lie Nielsen site, the LN has a round adjustment hole, where the Stanley's are square. I think it would require some filing to make them work. (note all of the "I Thinks" in there.)


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

timetestedtools said:


> I think if you look on the Lie Nielsen site, the LN has a round adjustment hole, where the Stanley's are square. I think it would require some filing to make them work. (note all of the "I Thinks" in there.)


heh thanks for the tips..I think 


If its just some filing I believe it might be worth spending the $40 to get such a superior iron for my plane.

I'm going to go for it, if it doesn't fit Ill just return it.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Why not just buy a Hock?


----------



## Bonka (Mar 24, 2011)

*Blade*

I have a Hock blade and chip breaker in my SB#5 and could not be more pleased. You will need to open the mouth as the Hock blade is thicker.
Mine will produce fluff and is a pleasure to use.


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

timetestedtools said:


> Why not just buy a Hock?


Because the combo pack is only $1 more


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

afx said:


> Because the combo pack is only $1 more


well if they will work, that's the way to go. They never put the 2" vintage on sale. The IBC are a good quality iron so I've been told.


----------

